# How do I find out How many are made in my color and transmission



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

anybody know how to find that information me and my boy have to know like real bad he has an 06 A4 Cyclone grey and I have a 05 torrid red M6.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

This comes from the LS1 forum.

Also check out the UltimateGTO.com. Lots of good info there too.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

*2006 GTO numbers*

2006 MY Total Production:13,948 Transmission 
RPO Description Total Percent 
MN6 Manual T56 8,764 62.83% 
MXO Automatic 4L60E 5,184 37.17% 
Total... 13,948 100.00% 

Wheels 
RPO Description Total Percent 
PZ9 17" Wheels 7,043 50.49% 
N87 18" Wheels 6,905 49.51% 
Total... 13,948 100.00% 

Exterior Colors 
RPO Description Total Percent 
12U Cyclone Gray 1,546 11.08% 
13U Quicksilver Metallic 1,803 12.93% 
24U Impulse Blue Metallic 1,577 11.31% 
62U Torrid Red 2,079 14.91% 
66U Brazen Orange 1,175 8.42% 
71U Spice Red 1,794 12.86% 
80U Phantom Black Metallic 3,974 28.49% 
Total... 13,948 100.00% 

Interior Colors 
RPO Description Total Percent 
812 Black 10.930 78.36% 
746 Blue 767 5.50% 
756 Red 2,251 16.14% 
Total... 13,948 100.00% 

Vehicle Build Combinations Combination total % of Combo % of Total 
Phantom Black Metallic/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 512 12.88% 3.67% 
Phantom Black Metallic/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 803 20.21% 5.76% 
Phantom Black Metallic/Red/Auto - 17" Wheels 142 3.57% 1.02% 
Phantom Black Metallic/Red/Manual - 17" Wheels 417 10.49% 2.99% 
Phantom Black Metallic/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 452 11.37% 3.24% 
Phantom Black Metallic/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 1124 28.28% 8.06% 
Phantom Black Metallic/Red/Auto - 18" Wheels 154 3.88% 1.10% 
Phantom Black Metallic/Red/Manual - 18" Wheels 370 9.31% 2.65% 
Total... 3,974 100.00% 28.49% 

Combination Total % of Combo % of Total 
Torrid Red/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 261 12.55% 1.87% 
Torrid Red/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 390 18.76% 2.80% 
Torrid Red/Red/Auto - 17" Wheels 402 19.34% 2.88% 
Torrid Red/Red/Manual - 17" Wheels 147 7.07% 1.05% 
Torrid Red/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 221 10.63% 1.58%
Torrid Red/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 380 18.28% 2.72% 
Torrid Red/Red/Auto - 18" Wheels 90 4.33% 0.65% 
Torrid Red/Red/Manual - 18" Wheels	188 9.04% 1.35% 
Total... 2,079 100.00% 14.91% 

Combination Total % of Combo % of Total 
Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 399 22.13% 2.86% 
Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 390 21.63% 2.80% 
Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto - 17" Wheels 52 2.88% 0.37% 
Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual - 17" Wheels 104 5.77% 0.75% 
Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 261 14.48% 1.87% 
Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 412 22.85% 2.95% 
Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto - 18" Wheels 62 3.44% 0.44% 
Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual - 18" Wheels 123 6.82% 0.88% 
Total... 1,803 100.00% 12.93% 

Combination Total % of Combo % of Total 
Brazen Orange/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 180 15.32% 1.29% 
Brazen Orange/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 340 28.94% 2.44% 
Brazen Orange/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 171 14.55% 1.23% 
Brazen Orange/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 484 41.19% 3.47% 
Total... 1,175 100.00% 8.42% 

Combination Total % of Combo % of Total 
Impulse Blue Metallics/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 166 10.53% 1.19% 
Impulse Blue Metallic/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 277 17.56% 1.99% 
Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue/Auto - 17" Wheels 153 9.70% 1.10% 
Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue/Manual - 17" Wheels 227 14.39% 1.63% 
Impulse Blue Metallics/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 115 7.29% 0.82% 
Impulse Blue Metallic/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 252 15.98% 1.81% 
Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue/Auto - 18" Wheels 125 7.93% 0.90% 
Impulse Blue Metallic/Blue/Manual - 18" Wheels 262 16.61% 1.88% 
Total... 1,577 100.00% 11.31% 

Combination Total % of Combo % of Total 
Sprice Red/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 369 20.57% 2.65% 
Sprice Red/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 501 27.93% 3.59% 
Sprice Red/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 292 16.28% 2.09% 
Sprice Red/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 632 35.23% 4.53% 
Total... 1,794 100.00% 9.87% 

Combination Total % of Combo % of Total 
Cyclone Gray/Black/Auto - 17" Wheels 336 21.73% 2.41% 
Cyclone Gray/Black/Manual - 17" Wheels 475 30.72% 3.41% 
Cyclone Gray/Black/Auto - 18" Wheels 269 17.40% 1.93% 
Cyclone Gray/Black/Manual - 18" Wheels 466 30.14% 3.34% 
Total... 1,546	100.00% 11.08%


----------

